# Craftsman model #



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I picked up a used Craftsman 3.5 Hp chipper shredder but can't find a model # on it. Anyone know where to find it? It didn't have the carburetor on it but apparently is all there. I just have to figure out how it all goes together.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Can you post a photo of what the parts look like? :lurk5:


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a few. I have the air filter off as you will see.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Tecumseh engine and the numbers are generally stamped on the outside main cover........look up any engine parts by Tecumseh number rather than Craftsman.


----------

